# Prarie dog huntin.



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Anyone one know some good Pdog spots here in UT?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ceder City Golf Course. It has gotten to the point that everyone wants to know where the P-dogs are. Once you tell someone they show up with their friends and then their friends and so on. I was out of state Sunday on a shoot and we went to a place that I have been going to for 28 years and never really see anyone. We ran into 2 vehicles in one spot and one in another. It is getting tighter and tighter. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

-Ov-


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

There are none and they are illegal to shoot. :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> -Ov-


 :lol: I looked for ya.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is kind of like asking a fellar where he keeps his secret magazines or something. Maybe a bad example, but as was alluded to above, something not generally discussed in a public forum. Ask the farmers around your area; that is how I found my honey hole. They are glad to have you help. There is no season on private ground.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Your quite the troller aren't you? |-O-| Asking for elk spots, then turkeys spots and now p-dog hutning spots!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Your quite the troller aren't you? |-O-| Asking for elk spots, then turkeys spots and now p-dog hutning spots!


Yeah, but the scary thing is people are helping him out! :shock:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Elk Guide 4 Life, are you from Louisiana? I haven't seen someone ask for so many handouts since Hurricane Katrina! :lol:


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> That is kind of like asking a fellar where he keeps his secret magazines or something. Maybe a bad example, but as was alluded to above, something not generally discussed in a public forum. Ask the farmers around your area; that is how I found my honey hole. They are glad to have you help. There is no season on private ground.


Ha ha ya I killed all the farmers pdogs though :lol:


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

stablebuck said:


> Elk Guide 4 Life, are you from Louisiana? I haven't seen someone ask for so many handouts since Hurricane Katrina! :lol:


You guys dont have to tell me. This topic is for people wo are willing to SHARE. I will be happy to return the favor.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

oh yeah! Mr. Elk Guide 4 Life could you please, pretty please book me a guided elk hunt on the North Slope or on your boss's postage stamp 1500 acres??? I could get lost on the 1500 acres and I might need a guide!!! Oh won't you please do me a favor in return??? :roll: hahaha


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > -Ov-
> ...


I'm a 1000 miles away, up by Lake Sackakawega....Lake Sockawegia...Sockawea.....Sackakawia.........ah North Dakota.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Isnt p-dog season over until the end of july? I'm not very well versed in them, but that was the impression I got when a kind feller from the forum took me out to shoot a few


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Not where I go. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I should re-phrase that for Al.

I am under the impression that PUBLIC lands are off limits until the end of july...(not sure about Wyomin' though)

PS: Al, when you gonna take me out to see that Cooper? 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Utah and Colorado have seasons on public lands. Wyoming treats P-Dogs like wolves.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I should re-phrase that for Al.
> 
> I am under the impression that PUBLIC lands are off limits until the end of july...(not sure about Wyomin' though)
> 
> PS: Al, when you gonna take me out to see that Cooper? 8)


I got a couple of trips planned. When I'm done with them maybe a clay pidgeon get together, can't really call it rabbit hunting any more.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

-_O- 


stablebuck said:


> Elk Guide 4 Life, are you from Louisiana? I haven't seen someone ask for so many handouts since Hurricane Katrina!
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> [quote="Bax*":2j0tuvmm]I should re-phrase that for Al.
> 
> I am under the impression that PUBLIC lands are off limits until the end of july...(not sure about Wyomin' though)
> 
> PS: Al, when you gonna take me out to see that Cooper? 8)


I got a couple of trips planned. When I'm done with them maybe a clay pidgeon get together, can't really call it rabbit hunting any more.[/quote:2j0tuvmm]

I think that would be most excellent. I know that a lot of us are aching to get out and shoot some clays.

I agree about the rabbits too. Out last hunt was a bust. Saw a couple way off in the distance and that was it


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe instead of the forum BBQ this year we'll do a clay shoot and BBQ. :mrgreen:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Maybe instead of the forum BBQ this year we'll do a clay shoot and BBQ. :mrgreen:


Count me in! I've got some stray cats we could use instead of rabbits. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That would be a ton of fun!

I have a bunch of those quail sized clays that are a riot to shoot. They fly so dang fast!


----------

